# Trippy websites and psychedelic flash animation



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Anybody else like stuff like this? Here are my favorites. These two sites are always good for hours of entertainment.

http://www.larrycarlson.com

http://www.silverladder.com/links/badscary/intro.htm


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I can see this is a popular subject here. :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

living in darkness said:


> http://www.silverladder.com/links/badscary/intro.htm


Wow. +_+ ... Wow. +_+ ... Wow. +_+ .... Wow. +_+ ...



> subtitle: When you race the car, women want to procreate with you, because you are a t-bone and milk!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

dsmki84 said:


> living in darkness said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.silverladder.com/links/badscary/intro.htm
> ...


Wow. +_+ ...


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

dsmki84 said:


> http://www.silverladder.com/links/badscary/intro.htm


Wow. +_+ ... Wow. +_+ ... Wow. +_+ .... Wow. +_+ ...[/quote]

Ha ha. Pretty cool huh?


----------

